# Vow of Silence: Challenge Accepted!



## Diwundrin (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## TICA (Dec 2, 2013)

That was great!   Loved the audience reaction too!  

Good one!


----------



## Katybug (Dec 2, 2013)

Very entertaining, thanks!  First time I've heard it this season.  One of my favorites we used to sing in Glee Club.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

LOL! There's hope for my brother monks yet! Great post!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)




----------

